# 7ft Piranha Tank



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would share my tank as I have finally got around to buying a new lid for it. It is 84" x 22" (Depth) and 26" Height. There are 11 RBP's in it between 7" and 10". Hope you all like it









If anyone would like any info or other pics just let me know!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

looking very good.

great job


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Aquarium beautiful friend, looks like a piece of the Amazons, also compliments beautiful red belly!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice, love the aquascaping


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

very impressive for a first post!!!

Nice job.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn Very Nice Setup.


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

> If anyone would like any info or other pics just let me know!


More photos please


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quality looking setup







very nicely done. thanks for sharing


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

are you also on monsterfishkeepers? is that tank inwall?

nywaz, great setup! congrats


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

I am a member on mfk but I do not think I have ever posted there. I will try and get some more pics up, any pics I try take though look terrible!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome tank and setup. Keep up the good work!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing setup you have, makes me miss my reds


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! I will try and get some more pictures up that are actually in focus!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Tyler and







...kick ass setup and reds you got there!!..(then again, I've never met a setup I didn't like..







)...they both rock like a DAVE MATTHEWS band concert!!!...


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, that looks great! I like how your plants keep out some of the light, and bet your Ps do too! Awesome job


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks once again for all the great comments, got round to taking some new pictures last night!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations, fantastic set-up, and fish really in shape, very nice man!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

HOLY FUKC!!! That is one of the best setups I have ever seen. Truly remarkable.









Oh and welcome to the site. Hopefully you will stick around Pfury and drop some more knowledge. And keep posting pics (AND VIDS) so we can all drool and envy your tank and fish!


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

EZmoney said:


> HOLY FUKC!!! That is one of the best setups I have ever seen. Truly remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the nice comment man, appreciate that. I took a vid last night after I read the post but did it on my phone so the quality is pretty poor!

Can't remember how to embed :S


----------



## EL NATTE (Jul 25, 2010)

Very natural i like it !!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

There ya go













Nice tank BTW!!!


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Tank is insane! well done


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> There ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

well that was quick getting a feeding vid posted! awesome awesome awesome


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a spectacular setup


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice set-up and piranha, congrats


----------



## ostormetto (Jul 27, 2010)

some plants are fake or not? I see microsorium Vallisneria gigantea and the rest are plants plastics right? nice set up and fish man


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

ostormetto said:


> some plants are fake or not? I see microsorium Vallisneria gigantea and the rest are plants plastics right? nice set up and fish man


The plant on the top left hand side of the tank is real it floats can't quite remember the name, the plant behind it is fake, there is a red/green plant in the middle that is fake and there is also a fake plant on the right back hand corner of the tank


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice setup dude. Is that cork bark in there? It looks great. I always liked the look of it, doesn't it float though?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. I never really thought about using cork bark like that.

Does cork bark hold up well under water then?


----------



## tylerd (Apr 1, 2010)

The cork bark holds up really well under water. It does however float like crazy and is hard to get in place, I have all mine wedged inbetween the brace bars of the tank or wedged between the top lip of the tank and a large stone.

I recently decided to add some plants onto the main piece so I removed it tied them on with cottton then tried to put it back and it was such a pain! Ended up having to take the water level done loads to get it back! Nightmare but looks good when it is in place!


----------



## pomares (Aug 6, 2010)

very beautiful, is the river in your house


----------



## lcujol (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful set up man made my tank look sad lol


----------

